

Show HN: stk8.co, a multiple URL/Text shortener. - kqueue

I am sorry to submit this again, but I feel it didn't get its share yesterday on HN. So I am giving it one last try.<p>stk8.co allows you to stack several Links or Text and share them under one shortened url. It embeds a preview of the link for common services like youtube, vimeo, amazon, cnn, scribd, etc... It also has a bookmarklet to easily stack links.<p>Feedback is appreciated.<p>Thanks!
======
kqueue
Sample stacks:

<http://stk8.co/sample>

<http://stk8.co/gkbbbc>

------
ljf
really like it, looks simple to use and a nice clean design. not too sure on
the url if I was going to be picky, ' stackate ' doesn't roll off the tongue
(yet) but sure could get used to it! good luck hope people use it.

~~~
kqueue
Thanks for your feedback!

That's the closest we found to stack-it. :)

------
chetan51
Brilliant, simple idea. Great work!

